# Smallmouth Streams/creeks?



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

The miami/ohio is too big for me to fish on foot.. so I prefer the streams.

I usually go to google maps and look for tributaries and check them out, it's a hit and miss process.

Anyone have recommended smallie streams that can be fished by wading?

I miss the streams in indiana...


----------



## turtlesoup (Dec 18, 2011)

viper don't know where you are located but the big and little darby are excellent smally streams and very wadable they are located just west of columbus, also the hocking river in south east ohio is good smally stream and also wader freindly. like i said don't know where you are located but any of these 3 would be worth the drive for a day of fishing


----------



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

Oops haha, yea my location would help. I'm currently located in cincinnati, but am definitely willing to drive an hour or two for some good smallie action.


----------

